# Wedge shaped Cabinets.



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

One of the things I've always wondered about regarding Guitar Amps.

Why are they not wedge shaped similar to Monitors and Tilt Back Bass amps and Keyboard P.As?

For those wondering why I say this:
When performing onstage the current (or rather the designs from the 1950's that we still use)
Are designed like P.A and they project. Trouble is this leads to needing to turn the volume up too loud to mix properly in small to mid sized venues.

So Question for you:
Would it really matter to the rest of you if the shape of the Cabinets change to a wedge shape that projects more to you and allows for Mic'ing to F.O.H.

The Fender twin with tilt back legs doesn't count


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

Larger foot print to transport, awkward to carry, heavier... comes to mind.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Wedges dont stack up well. Try loading 3 412-sized wedges in a tour van/trailer and it will quickly be apparent why regular amps and cabs are used haha.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Budda said:


> Wedges dont stack up well. Try loading 3 412-sized wedges in a tour van/trailer and it will quickly be apparent why regular amps and cabs are used haha.


I had a set of these wedge speakers...royal pain to move


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I just finished building & installing a corner cabinet for someone, wedge shaped, 48" tall, 46" across at the front, 13" across at the back. I don't think I've ever moved anything so awkward.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

As for the size, a single driver wedge can be quite small. However, convincing someone used to using an oversized cab, 2x12, or 4x12 that FOH will sound better if they play through a tiny wedge cab is like trying to convince a cat to take a bath. Regardless of the outcome, they won't be happy about it. Most pros are going direct, using iso-cabs, or they keep their cranked cabs off the stage where the sound won't creep to FOH. The stage cabs are mostly for show. IMO, that should say something.

There is also the difference in sound to consider. Drivers used in guitar cabs are VERY directional. Going past 1.5kHz, their frequency response typically drops by 3-6dB for every 10 or so degrees off-axis. Without the off-axis response taken into account, a guitar cab built in a wedge format would have the same problem. The only way I could see a wedge-style guitar cab working well is if it were designed from the ground up (driver and enclosure) to have a more consistent off-axis response. But, selling guitarists on a completely new way of doing things is not easy.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

http://www.rocktron.com/r112-guitar-speaker-cabinet.html


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm a big fan of speakers pointed at ears. I have a small Yorkville acoustic amp that can be used as both a wedge and a regular cab and I love it - even use it as a rehearsal amp for my bass. As far as loading gear goes, it isn't hard to turn a wedge on its side and stack it that way. These days, though, I run pretty much everything direct, so even if someone came up with a good design, I'd probably pass.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

A couple of examples are really off on what I was trying to describe

Something along this line: 
https://www.long-mcquade.com/14114/...Travel_Mate_2-Channel_-_50_Watt_Wedge_Amp.htm

However with a decent Tube or modeling amp built into it. Not this Busking amp.
Perhaps a 2x10 option for those that still believe in lots of speakers.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

djmarcelca said:


> A couple of examples are really off on what I was trying to describe
> 
> Something along this line:
> https://www.long-mcquade.com/14114/...Travel_Mate_2-Channel_-_50_Watt_Wedge_Amp.htm


Ah......my imagination was wedging in the wrong direction. I like the concept. Don't know why it isn't used much.


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

Avatar makes them for touring guitarists:
http://avatarspeakers.com/product/g212-pro-tour-monitor/


----------



## plato67 (Jan 13, 2008)

I buy old Traynor wedges and replace the speakers. I have 3: a 12 Gold, an EV, and 2 10 Greenbacks. They also can stack and my TA30 fits on top.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

I have one of these I ordered way back when the USD was Even. I've have it loaded with a 75 Watt Cream Back,
and It's my best sounding Cab.


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

decades ago i was listening to an eagles cover band play in a small club. the guitar player had his 4x12 cab laying flat on its back...the guitar sat nicely in the mix and only the ceiling was subjected to the beam....

i think the wedge on stage makes a lot of sense sound /mix wise.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

John Fogerty's Stage live rig is the same. 

http://www.premierguitar.com/articles/22559-rig-rundown-john-fogerty-band......... Around the 13:50 mark.


----------

